# The Death of Moses



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2008)

Sermon for Oct. 26, 2008 “The Death of Moses” Deut 34:1-12 « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

Excellent. The introduction with FDR is a good illustration, I think (and will resonate if you have an older congregation). The illustration of hospitals and not dying alone is also good. And you connected the "alone-ness" of the deaths of Moses on the mountain and the death of Christ. Perhaps you could also add that as Moses was allowed a glimpse of the Promised Land, Christ is our promised place of refuge and peace.

BTW, I think you meant that Miriam is Moses' _sister_, not wife!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 24, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> ...BTW, I think you meant that Miriam is Moses' _sister_, not wife!



Well I am from West Virginia...


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 24, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > ...BTW, I think you meant that Miriam is Moses' _sister_, not wife!
> ...


----------

